# $$$$oops



## mtlogcabin (Apr 28, 2010)

This will be interesting to follow

http://www.seattlepi.com/local/419109_McGuire28.html


----------



## conarb (Apr 28, 2010)

I found two interesting comments to the article:





> Posted by *Mud  Baby* at 4/28/2010 9:05 a.m.The Seattle inspector's  pre-con meeting notes seem vague.  What specific materials did he  specify, and why weren't these in his notes?
> 
> In addition, if it  is true that "...the building code "did not -- and still does not --  require inspection of grouting and coating of cable terminations..." the  city definitely needs to do something about this.  Even landscaping  specs are way more detailed.
> 
> I wonder how many more of these  structural ticking time bombs are out there.






> Posted by *Marine  Vet 66-69* at 4/28/2010 11:39 a.m.It still all falls back  on the city of Seattle as it was their inspector that approved this  building as being constructed according to specification, ready for  human habitation.
> 
> The inspector is the final back stop for  society.


----------

